# Anyone bend the spider on their Quarq cranks?



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I had this installed on my Foudry Auger CX bike and have Shimano UDi2. I was "just riding along" and it was mishifting with the chain rolling over the right side of the big ring. I thought the limiter was set wrong, took it to my builder and initially thought I bent the chainring.

As it turns out, I bent the spider in the cranks. My builder is trying to work with Quarq to get this resolved. I wasn't doing anything wrong, only about 50 miles on the bike and my max power was only 1200 watts.

Quarq said they have never seen this before, but I just talked to a pro rider today and he told me that he just bent the spider in his Quarq this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2011)

Nevermiss said:


> I had this installed on my Foudry Auger CX bike and have Shimano UDi2. I was "just riding along" and it was mishifting with the chain rolling over the right side of the big ring. I thought the limiter was set wrong, took it to my builder and initially thought I bent the chainring.
> 
> As it turns out, I bent the spider in the cranks. My builder is trying to work with Quarq to get this resolved. I wasn't doing anything wrong, only about 50 miles on the bike and my max power was only 1200 watts.
> 
> Quarq said they have never seen this before, but I just talked to a pro rider today and he told me that he just bent the spider in his Quarq this week.


I'd be very surprised if you actually bent your spider just by riding and putting out 1200 watts. The only time we've seen an actually bent Quarq spider was one that was run over by the FedEx truck (which they paid for). However, we have seen a few units sent back because the spider wasn't seated completely flat onto the crank arm. That can make it look like the spider is bent by showing up as a slight wobble. Curious what brand of Quarq you have? We've seen that show up mostly with the Rotor cranks.

Either way, our customer service team can get it back, check it out and get you back up and running very quickly if you'd like us to take a look at it.

Mieke
Quarq Technology


----------

